

Robot Mice Solve Mazes With Blazing Speed (Video) - mocy
http://singularityhub.com/2010/02/04/robot-mice-solve-mazes-with-blazing-speed-video/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I was present at the micromouse competition the first time a mouse ran
diagonally down a zig-zag path. It drew audible gasps from the audience,
followed by a round of applause and standing ovation.

I'm not sure, but I think it was MITEE mouse.

I had been intending to enter, but the night before I plugged in the EEPROM
the wrong way round and fried it. I didn't have a spare, so that was it. I ran
out of time to enter the following year, and never got back to it. I still
have the mouse ... I wonder if I could ressurect it, just out of interest.

In my copious free time.

------
GrandMasterBirt
I like how eventually the AI knows to just go diagonally (with some
corrections) through some zigzags. Also pretty impressive just how fast the
reactions are, not necessarily from a computational standpoint but from seeing
just how slow human reaction is.

